# Does buying a camera make sense if I have a smartphone?



## Tamariniak (Jun 27, 2016)

Yes, of course it does. However, I'm only aiming to spend around 250$. Besides that, I own a Galaxy s5, which takes fairly fine photos, just without me being able to control much of the camera's settings and with frustratingly long shutter speeds once the sun stops shining.
I would also like the camera to be able to shoot fairly decent videos, which the phone does a pretty good job in too. I also own a GoPro Hero, but the fisheye is no use for me in many cases.
I'd much prefer a compact, because I want to carry the thing with me everywhere without much trouble. Im okay with a DSLR if you were to suggest one though.


----------



## fmw (Jun 27, 2016)

At $250 there are some point and shoot camera that will provide user exposure control but I'm not sure the image quality would be meaningfully better than the smart phone.  I have a Panasonic that provides user control and even puts out raw files and it outperforms my cell phone but may not be any better than yours. The mirrorless cameras are more expensive unless you look for a badly priced used one.  

Same with a DSLR.   As an example you can find a used Nikon D100 for under $100 used and a modest zoom lens to go with it at the same price.  The camera will have less resolution but will outperform the phone thanks to a larger sensor and user control over all functions.


----------



## Braineack (Jun 27, 2016)

Galaxy S5






Sony a6000


----------



## rudimaes (Jun 27, 2016)

The Panasonic ZS40 (TZ60) is a compact travelzoom with decent video.


----------



## Tamariniak (Jun 27, 2016)

Braineack said:


> Galaxy S5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So that means that I have to add way more money if I want something that outperforms the phone, correct?


----------



## Tamariniak (Jun 27, 2016)

fmw said:


> At $250 there are some point and shoot camera that will provide user exposure control but I'm not sure the image quality would be meaningfully better than the smart phone.  I have a Panasonic that provides user control and even puts out raw files and it outperforms my cell phone but may not be any better than yours. The mirrorless cameras are more expensive unless you look for a badly priced used one.
> 
> Same with a DSLR.   As an example you can find a used Nikon D100 for under $100 used and a modest zoom lens to go with it at the same price.  The camera will have less resolution but will outperform the phone thanks to a larger sensor and user control over all functions.



Thank you for the response. Could you please specify which camera you have exactly? I’d love to take a look at it. I couldn’t find the Nikon D100 selling anywhere in my country unfortunatelly.


----------



## Braineack (Jun 27, 2016)

Tamariniak said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > Galaxy S5
> ...



Just gives you an idea of the difference in image quality one can expect from a real camera over a cell phone.


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 27, 2016)

Braineack said:


> Tamariniak said:
> 
> 
> > Braineack said:
> ...


Which image has the perspective distortion on the dome (Sony is elongated)?
I like the Galaxy photo better actually.


----------



## Tamariniak (Jun 27, 2016)

Braineack said:


> Tamariniak said:
> 
> 
> > Braineack said:
> ...



What aspect could you say makes the most difference?


----------



## Tamariniak (Jun 27, 2016)

rudimaes said:


> The Panasonic ZS40 (TZ60) is a compact travelzoom with decent video.



It looks awesome.


----------



## Braineack (Jun 27, 2016)

Tamariniak said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > Tamariniak said:
> ...



The size of the tiny 1/3.06" sensor that's about 4-5 times smaller, and then optics, then the image processing.


----------



## Braineack (Jun 27, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> Which image has the perspective distortion on the dome (Sony is elongated)?
> I like the Galaxy photo better actually.



The dome is more tall than squat. Google Image Search: Positano Church.


----------



## fmw (Jun 27, 2016)

Tamariniak said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > Galaxy S5
> ...



No, it means you either have to add money or choose something used. Your goal is to have better image quality and more user control.  You can have the user control within your budget but the better image quality will require more budget or used equipment.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jun 27, 2016)

Might want to look for a used Nikon D5100 on Ebay or locally, you should be able to find one in that price range.  Much better control that what you can get in a smart phone, and much better images thanks to a much larger sensor.


----------



## Braineack (Jun 27, 2016)

An a5000 or NEX-6 shares that D5100 16MP sensor in a more cell-phone user friendly package.


----------



## fmw (Jun 27, 2016)

Tamariniak said:


> Thank you for the response. Could you please specify which camera you have exactly? I’d love to take a look at it. I couldn’t find the Nikon D100 selling anywhere in my country unfortunatelly.



I was just using the D100 as an example.  I do have one and use it for my small product setup.  It is more than enough for internet photographs.  It is a 20 year old model and is considered hopelessly obsolete by camera enthusiasts.  But it will outperform a cell phone camera.  I'm not recommending it. I'm simply providing an example of how to find a DSLR and lens (in the U.S.) within your budget.  Since you ask, here is an image of my D100:


----------



## robbins.photo (Jun 27, 2016)

Braineack said:


> An a5000 or NEX-6 shares that D5100 16MP sensor in a more cell-phone user friendly package.



Both of which are selling for.. roughly about twice the listed budget.


----------



## Tamariniak (Jun 27, 2016)

fmw said:


> Tamariniak said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for the response. Could you please specify which camera you have exactly? I’d love to take a look at it. I couldn’t find the Nikon D100 selling anywhere in my country unfortunatelly.
> ...


I was talking about that Panasonic of yours, which one is it?


----------



## fmw (Jun 28, 2016)

Tamariniak said:


> I was talking about that Panasonic of yours, which one is it?



ZS40.  It is a discontinued model but still available on Amazon.  It has a 18MP sensor but a small one.  It provides the normal PSAM exposure modes you would expect on any camera and, as I said, it records raw images.  It should keep up with your cell phone.


----------



## Tamariniak (Jun 28, 2016)

fmw said:


> Tamariniak said:
> 
> 
> > I was talking about that Panasonic of yours, which one is it?
> ...



Hey, I was actually considering buying that one (it sells as TZ60 here in Europe), since Rudimaes recommended it. It shoots in the same resolution as my phone with all the advantages of a camera. It can even do 1080p 54fps video, which is exactly what I was looking for. I think I'll go for it.


----------



## Braineack (Jun 28, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > An a5000 or NEX-6 shares that D5100 16MP sensor in a more cell-phone user friendly package.
> ...


and what is a D5100 with lens and battery/charger going for?


----------



## Peeb (Jun 28, 2016)

I just bought my teenager this camera to take on holiday: Canon Powershot ELPH 350

Sensor won't be any better than a cell phone, but the glass is 25-300 versus a fixed 29mm on his iphone (all FF equivalent).

Cost: 199.00 US


----------



## fmw (Jun 28, 2016)

Braineack said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > Braineack said:
> ...



It would depend on whether or not you would want a lens with it.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jun 28, 2016)

fmw said:


> It would depend on whether or not you would want a lens with it.



I assumed that the OP would, since it wouldn't be much use without one.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jun 28, 2016)

Braineack said:


> and what is a D5100 with lens and battery/charger going for?
> 
> View attachment 124014
> 
> View attachment 124015



On ebay with a kit lens?  About $225-$250.  KEH prices are always a bit higher than what you can find used from a private party, but of course they are still a good source.


----------



## fmw (Jun 28, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> fmw said:
> 
> 
> > It would depend on whether or not you would want a lens with it.
> ...



I agree but buying one of those cameras and a lens would exceed his budget.  Hence the comment.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jun 28, 2016)

fmw said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > fmw said:
> ...



Well actually I've seen a lot of used D5100's with the kit lens go for around $250 on Ebay.  Wasn't using the KEH pricing as a guideline.


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 28, 2016)

This should take Out of This World Photographs !!
and it's only $6.99 on Amazon with free shipping.


----------



## petrochemist (Jun 28, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> I like the Galaxy photo better actually.


Yes much better framing IMO.
I don't think this is the sort of shot where a proper camera makes a huge difference to internet type shots. If printed the difference would of course be more noticeable.


----------



## beagle100 (Jun 29, 2016)

fmw said:


> Tamariniak said:
> 
> 
> > Braineack said:
> ...



right, buying an interchangeable lens camera means buying more lens
www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless


----------



## CaleNewman (Jul 2, 2016)

You could probably get a older model Dslr that someone never used.


----------



## table1349 (Jul 2, 2016)

I own a bicycle and an automobile.  Both are modes of transportation, but they have different uses as transportation and each have advantages and disadvantages compared to the other.


----------



## Barry UK. (Jul 3, 2016)

fmw said:


> Tamariniak said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for the response. Could you please specify which camera you have exactly? I’d love to take a look at it. I couldn’t find the Nikon D100 selling anywhere in my country unfortunatelly.
> ...


I have just purchased the D100 as I am a complete newbie and basically (for now anyway) just going to use it for bird identification, as I am new to this also.


----------



## Streets (Jul 4, 2016)

Why doesn't someone produce a camera that you can phone your mama with?  Picture the new Nikon Snap n' Yap.


----------

